# edwards radial 5 ?'s



## sourdoughsmitty (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Well out of curiousity I downloaded the plans for the edwards 5 radial engine . Has there ever been a build on this motor? as I notie through 36 pages of prints that the ignition system is not covered unless of ourse it is glow and also the carb whih i assume would be from a large r/ engine. any info out there would be greatly appreciated, even though it would be a long projet it sure is fun to scan over the plans. ;D
thanx smitty


----------



## LADmachining (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Smitty,

I have an Edwards radial work-in-progress at the moment. I started it in March 2004, and it is still on-going (although I did move workshop twice in that time). Most of the large components, such as the crankcase, gearcase, cam, crankshaft conrods, pistons and heads are complete. Only the fiddly parts such as valve gear, intake pipes and piston rings to go.

You are right about the ignition system - it is glow. The carb I am using is from an unknown glow RC engine, bore is approx 1/4" - I bought 3 from a model engineering show for £3.

If you want any pictures of the build, let me know and I will upload them.

Regard,

anthony


----------



## gmac (Dec 31, 2009)

Smitty;

Not the Edwards but close - Kinner K5 - might be a useful reference;

http://66.163.168.225/babelfish/tra...e2.nifty.com/modelicengine/kinner%20index.htm

I'd love to see a WIP on the Edwards as well 

Cheers
Garry


----------



## sourdoughsmitty (Dec 31, 2009)

HI ,
great info from both of you , Yes please Anthony it would be great to see pics of your build as I have been studying the print I found either some specs were missing or I have forgotten how to iterperet drawings of this nature I will probably send you a message with these questions. The build on the kinner is great also good attention to detail thankyou both so much Happy New Year  smitty  ;D


----------



## LADmachining (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have created a new thread with some pictures of my radial build in progress.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=7610.0

Happy New Year!

Anthony


----------



## sourdoughsmitty (Jan 1, 2010)

HI Anthony,
WOW!!!!!!!! nice do so far  since I have been away from this sort of thing for 30 nyrs or so I was a bit confused in a few sheets of the drawings the first is how to lay out the final shape of the crankcase , I notice your heads must take a seaprate valve guide my drwgs show an extension above the head w/no separation making it to look like it was machined as one piece. there are afew other areas that seemingly do not have all the dims. or maybe I have forgotten how to interpret them  . I notice also quite a few holes in the crankcase flats that have no explanation dim or otherwise well gotta go study these some more thanx again smitty


----------

